# Precista Diver 1993



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

I have been hunting one of these for over two years now. Finally scored









It has the best design elements of the Benrus divers, with the British MOD dial and SAR-like bezel. It was one of the first military divers that really caught my eye when I first saw one on Hyunsuk's website.














































Now to replace the gaskets and test WR.


----------



## ESL (Jan 27, 2004)

I do like that !


----------



## rhaythorne (Jan 12, 2004)

Splendid! You must have an amazing collection of divers and WWW's by now


----------



## mach 0.0013137 (Jan 10, 2005)

I really like that watch, very cool


----------



## pauluspaolo (Feb 24, 2003)

Yep that's a good one indeed


----------



## Nalu (Nov 28, 2003)

That's a great looking diver!


----------



## PhilM (Nov 5, 2004)

Thats a really nice diver







Glad you managed to track one down


----------



## Duarte (May 18, 2005)

The movement is an ISA quartz, battery is a 395. Crystal is 2.96mm thick and 29mm in diameter.

Back is marked:

6645-99

767-3314

245/93

/|\

I remember reading that the smaller Precistas were issued to RAF SAR personnel. Perhaps that was the case with these also. They were issued in small numbers, for a brief period..

A comparison pic with a Marathon TSAR


----------



## hakim (Sep 13, 2004)

Congrats on the find









Very very nice. In super condition too


----------

